# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Смерть дома против "пропал без вести"

## squirrely

Что будет менее болезненным для родственников?
- смерть дома, при которой человека можно похоронить, ходить потом на могилку, все как у людей;
- смерть вдали от дома, например можно быть съеденным акулами, пропасть в глухом лесу и т.д. В этом случае не нужно устраивать похороны, какое-то время остается надежда на то, что человек еще жив и все такое.

----------


## Crash

Для кого как. Для меня, например, хуже была бы неизвестность, но для многих это не так.

----------


## Psalm69

для меня тоже лучше "вдали"
все-таки немножко подготавливает людей к страшной истине, + ага, некоторое время есть надежда, что человек жив

умереть дома, чтобы все увидели все-таки жестко
хотя... хрен знает. может это и честнее.

----------


## H2

Лучше уж пропасть без вести.
А похороны и ходить потом на могилку - лишняя боль в сердце для родственников,
если конечно это не такие родственники, которых волнует только то, что за похороны придётся платить немалые деньги

----------


## REDbarclay

ради предков - неважно, и то, и другое их убьет
для друзей - лучше исчезнуть, спокойнее будет
Итого: лучше исчезнуть

----------


## анна

*squirrely*
если есть родственники, которым твоя смерть будет болезненна и тебя это волнует, разве нельзя тогда проблемы с ними обсудить, а не то,как бы умереть и им полегче? не будет им полегче

----------


## KnizhNa

однозначно пропал безвести, а ещё лучше-уехал далеко и надолго, и возвращусь врядли, потому что мне там лучше жить.

----------


## Andrew

Исчезнуть лучше...Правда тема очень трудная если пуститься в рассуждения, но лучше я помолчу.... а то меня опять начнут поливать грязью  :Big Grin:

----------


## KnizhNa

> а то меня опять начнут поливать грязью


 дык я тебя почищу потом! :lol:

----------


## Andrew

> Сообщение от Andrew
> 
> а то меня опять начнут поливать грязью
> 
> 
>  дык я тебя почищу потом! :lol:


 
Значит ты согласна с теорией Каббалы? :cry:   :Frown:   :Smile:   :Big Grin:   :?:

----------


## KnizhNa

> Значит ты согласна с теорией Каббалы?


 да ничего я незнаю, я это не читала. ХЗ

----------


## Andrew

> Сообщение от Andrew
> 
> Значит ты согласна с теорией Каббалы?
> 
> 
>  да ничего я незнаю, я это не читала. ХЗ


 
А говорила, что почитаешь...жаль.. :cry:

----------


## KnizhNa

я сказала это может два дня назад! когда я успею? я ещё из дома не выходила с тех пор! тем болие у меня сейчас проблемы со зрением и мне будет тяжело читать книгу.

----------


## Andrew

> я сказала это может два дня назад! когда я успею? я ещё из дома не выходила с тех пор! тем болие у меня сейчас проблемы со зрением и мне будет тяжело читать книгу.


 
Ну тогда марш к Окулисту....

----------


## Боярд

Мне вдали лучше, чтобы не нашли..

----------


## TUSKA

дома.Сгнить не успеешь.

----------


## Only_humaN

Думал на эту тему, даже не знаю. Возможно родителям будет не очень приятно, когда они узнают, что я - самоубился. Так что лучше просто сгинуть...

----------


## Stas

Лучше дома. Никто не лезет и не мешает. Так надёжней.

----------


## мэймэй

> однозначно пропал безвести, а ещё лучше-уехал далеко и надолго, и возвращусь врядли, потому что мне там лучше жить.


 +1!!!

----------


## MATARIEL

Конечно лучше подальше от посторонних глаз....и от родных....

----------


## TT

В идеале 'дома' но чтобы выглядело как несчастный случай.Типа на машине в обрыв.

----------


## Чёрная Роза

думаю болезненее будет пропасть без вести. неопределенность всегда хуже правды.

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

ну болезнее то будет это не самому суициднику, а его родственникам.
всю оставшуюся жизнь будут надеяться на возвращение, ибо мало кто примет тот факт что кто-то из их близких умер или тем более добровольно ушел из жизни - до последнего будут думать о том,чт раз прпал без вести - то может вернуться.

так что лучше не давать другим лишнюю надежду о своем существовании. на мой взгляд - легче переживут.

----------


## Чёрная Роза

не знаю... будут изводить себя: вдруг в рабство попал, вдруг над ним кто-то издевается и т.д.

----------


## Black Angel

по мне так уж лучше родственникам сразу узнать всю правду, а не тешить себя призрачной надеждой, которая в конце концов так и не оправдается

----------


## Dick

все вы тут,такие "крутые" суицидники,а наяву отпетые эгоисты.них*я вам не жалко ваших родителей.вы то хоть раз,думали о них,что,может,им в три,а то и болше,раза труднее чем вам.что именнно вы,последнее,что держит их в этой жизни.

----------


## [underlover]

не, я за  "пропал без вести"
в моем случае факт лучше
родители знают, что я могу уехать жить куда-нибудь так. в другой город .свободно.
и в этот раз так подумают....

----------


## Чёрная Роза

но связь то  надо поддерживать звонить, там, писать.

----------


## Jack33

не знаю, странный вопрос...
свои попытки предпринимала дома. я даже не подумала попереться куда-нибудь и что-то с собой сделать...все же начнут изводиться, что пропал человек...звонить, искать, ждать звонков и писем...лучше, наверное, горькая правда....спорно это все...но я бы выбрала дома.

----------


## настёнок

менее болезненным 1е

----------


## Nocticula

угу. А так они будут думать всё жизнь, что ты жив, терзать себя сомнениями и жить в грёзах.
Для пожилых людей, это, возможно плюс...в мечтах легче. но вот у других вся жизнь ещё впереди. Вдруг кто-то будет ждать вас "пропавшего" всю жизнь..?

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

Согласна !!  Если "пропасть без вести" , то родственники будут надеятся что жив, и тем самым тревожить тебя уже в том мире,,,, 
А если сделать это дома, то место будет, конечно же ассоциироваться с тем что произошло,,,,

Поэтому лучше всего куда-нибудь уйти, но перед этим записку написать например, или смс прошальное послать,,,,,

----------


## AlexV

"Пропал без вести", вопрос только в выборе места. Никто из родственников и друзей не догадываются что со мной происходит, и я не хочу чтобы они узнали.

----------


## OpenSuse

> "Пропал без вести", вопрос только в выборе места. Никто из родственников и друзей не догадываются что со мной происходит, и я не хочу чтобы они узнали.


 Спроси про _юридические_ аспекты твоего пропадания без вести. Сначала они будут сходить с ума куда ты вообще делся. Заявление о розыске принимается через несколько дней с момента пропажи.

Ладно, дальше. "Гражданин может быть по заявлению заинтересованных лиц признан судом безвестно отсутствующим, если в течение года в месте его жительства нет сведений о месте его пребывания." То есть год ты считаешься живым и невредимым. Никто не вправе ни распорядиться твоим имуществом (которое тебе по сути уже не нужно, а нести расходы по его содержанию придется родственникам), ни даже из квартиры тебя выписать - вдруг они переехать хотят куда-то, а без тебя не имеют право поменять квартиру, ты же там прописан. Или твоя... не вдова... если была жена - чтобы она хотя бы развестись с тобой, уже давно фактически умершим, могла и начать жить по новой. Не говоря о наличии детей, которым никакой пенсии по утрате кормильца не полагается, поскольку вдруг да он еще не совсем утрачен и вернется... с того света.

И только _через пять лет_ (в общем случае) твоя родня может подать иск о признании тебя умершим. Только тогда, после кучи бумажной волокиты на протяжении еще полугода как минимум, их жизнь войдет в более-менее нормальное русло, и ты перестанешь быть гирей у них на ногах...

Ну и зачем так с ними, ты их разве ненавидишь, чтоб так усложнить жизнь? Уйти - да, чтоб не кинулись из петли там вытаскивать или еще что. Но сделать так, чтоб достаточно быстро нашли, и они бы смогли нормально получить свидетельство о смерти. Похоронили, отплакали и продолжили жить.

----------


## AlexV

OpenSuse, спасибо большое за обширный ответ по существу.




> Уйти - да, чтоб не кинулись из петли там вытаскивать или еще что. Но сделать так, чтоб достаточно быстро нашли, и они бы смогли нормально получить свидетельство о смерти. Похоронили, отплакали и продолжили жить.


 Согласен. Я также считаю что надо возле себя записку оставить, чтобы облегчить работу милиции. Как вы считаете? или без нее можно

----------


## OpenSuse

Письмо. Простой почтой. Лучше в несколько адресов, чтоб не пропало в случае чего. С точными указаниями, где искать, и полагающимися в данном случае формальными фразами, освобождающими кого-либо от ответственности за происшедшее. Думаю, придется изрядно подумать над "причинами и поводами", чтобы как-то облегчить совесть остающихся здесь. Но ведь наша цель не месть; отомстить куда эффективнее и эффектнее можно, оставаясь в живых. Поэтому и следует постараться уйти, причинив как можно меньше хлопот и моральных травм тем, кто уходить пока не хочет.

----------


## Alies

А помоему ни тот ни тот вариант не подходит,но пропасть куда-нибудь это вобще ужасно, я так попробовала,могу вам сказать только одно, лицо своих родственников в момент когда вас найдут (еси вдруг доблестная милиция таки найдет) вы не забудете никогда! Это такой кошмар после которого на тот свет вы при всем желании уйти сможете не скоро...лучше всего на мой взгляд это когда вас убивают.можно это дела попробовать инсцинироать...так легче и никого не будет мучить совесть .что не доглядел "симптомов",что в чем то перед вами виноват и вы из-за этого покончили с собой. Или автокатастрофа после пьянки с друзьями.

----------


## AlexV

Давно уже сюда не заглядывал... Как вариант, несчастный случай. У меня очень много родственников, и всего 5 человек знают о моём состоянии, двое из них знают о моём намерении уйти из жизни... Сам люблю походы и в основном хожу один (единственное что помогает пережить срывы, без вылазок давно бы уже вскрыл вены). Вот только вариантов маловато - высота и утопление... Зато "несчастный случай".

----------


## BloodyMary

главный минус пропасть без вести - будут искать и мучиться надеждами и безызвестностью. главный плюс - не будут себя винить, потому что не поймут, что это было самоубийство. просто потерять человека это не так больно, как знать, что это был суицид, и возможно, по твоей причине

----------


## Faster

Действительно сложный вопрос... Но всёже я склоняюсь к мысли, что лучше если родные будут думать что ты просто уехал кудато, на совсем... Тогда у них будет надежда, что ты нашёл счастье гдето и возможно им будет не так тяжело...

----------


## rbiyks

Интересы родственников полностью игнорирую. Тело должно вернуться на круги своя - должно разложиться на природе. Такой вариант считаю наиболее естественным (если это слово применимо к су).

----------


## Отдамся

Если чесно, то в моем восприятии нету варианта который был бы лучше.
Если уж способен на СУ, мне кажеться что тебя уж не очень затрагивает волнение близких...
(простите)

----------


## nyakus murmyakus

"Несчастный случай" так чтоб почти сразу нашли (не в опарышах), как вариант берём литруху водки (на одного) и идём купаться... 
Сам по личным причинам так не поступлю :Smile:

----------


## rbiyks

> "Несчастный случай" так чтоб почти сразу нашли (не в опарышах), как вариант берём литруху водки (на одного) и идём купаться... 
> Сам по личным причинам так не поступлю


 Вот опарыши - как раз самое то! А топиться - это плохо: если не найдут, то твое тело может превратиться в жировоск.

----------


## nyakus murmyakus

> Вот опарыши - как раз самое то! А топиться - это плохо: если не найдут, то твое тело может превратиться в жировоск.


 Ну опарыши - только если те, кто будут опознавать очень досадили...
А про "купание"... Найдут-найдут, день на второй-третий обычно все всплывают (если рыба не сильно пузичко поест), а до "некондишна" обычно после недельки в воде доходят, бррр... "Перчатки смерти" всякие уже появляются (это когда лёгким движением можно снять кожу с кистей рук, способ грубой оценки, сколько "купались"), жуть... :EEK!:

----------


## огрызок тепла

ой, мне так  мурмякус нравится)))

----------


## nyakus murmyakus

> ой, мне так  мурмякус нравится)))


 Пасибки))) Взаимно!!! А если не секрет, чем угодил? ;-)

----------


## огрызок тепла

да не знаю я) жизнерадостный ты какой-то))

----------


## rbiyks

> ...если рыба не сильно пузичко поест...


 Да рыбы-то такой, помоему, вообще не осталось, которая способна хоть сколько-нибудь значительно тело погрысть. Мелочь еле-дохлая, да крабы мелкие. По крайней мере в наиболее доступных водоемах. Вот если бы где-нибудь посреди моря, с акулами или пираньями - тогда - да  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

А по поводу опарышей - дело не в том, что люди увидят. Дело в том, что вещества, из которых состоит тело, вернутся на круги своя наибыстрейшим способом.

----------


## nyakus murmyakus

> Да рыбы-то такой, помоему, вообще не осталось, которая способна хоть сколько-нибудь значительно тело погрысть. Мелочь еле-дохлая, да крабы мелкие. По крайней мере в наиболее доступных водоемах. Вот если бы где-нибудь посреди моря, с акулами или пираньями - тогда - да 
> 
> А по поводу опарышей - дело не в том, что люди увидят. Дело в том, что вещества, из которых состоит тело, вернутся на круги своя наибыстрейшим способом.


 Осторожно, слово "крабы" как бэ намекает!!!
Насчёт рыбы - её чуть больше, чем до фига, рыбная мелочь как раз "главный потребитель", ну и кто покрупнее... Алсо, раки-крабы (ба-а-альшие любители), криведки... Каждый по кусочку куснёт - и в пузичке дырочка, газики (от гниения которые) - наружу, архимедова сила измеряется  отрицательными величинами и тушка не "плавоспособна"....
На счёт круговорота ("вот тебе моя кожа, земля, вот тебе мои кости", Дельфин, песня Ласты) полностью согласен...  Но всё же "с непривычки" опознавальщика может и сдурнить (это нифига не аромат перезрелого абрикоса...), если "не заслужили" - то и нечего "баловать" - я про тех, кому опозновать...

----------


## rbiyks

Хотелось бы рассчитывать на то, чтобы как только найдут - остались бы только обглоданные знаружи и изнутри кости. По-моему, скелет не должен быть таким уж и страшным, хотя мне и пофиг, кто там и чего найдет.

----------


## bauua

*Смерть дома против "пропал без вести"*

Голосую за вариант:
Снять квартиру на неделю, в добавок можно еще проститутку, а затем, никуда не спеша, отправиться в лучшие миры.
Правда хозяин квартиры потом будет не в восторге - вонища, мебель надо менять, ремонт делать.

----------


## Freddi

а я люблю людей, что то не хочется им такой сюрприз делать

----------


## rbiyks

> *Смерть дома против "пропал без вести"*
> ...в добавок можно еще проститутку, а затем, никуда не спеша, отправиться в лучшие миры.


 Перед смертью - не надышишься.

----------


## Panda

Я как раз щас думаю об этом.....даже не знаю..что лучше...смерть в любом виде ужастна!!!

----------


## недоразумение

Не думаю,что пропасть без вести-это хорощий способ.У моих подруг мама так однажды пропадала.Бедные девочки её так искали! Месяцами,не зная покоя.А представляете,что такое наши больницы и морги обзванивать? Всё время туда ездить и ходить на опознавание,с надеждой: "хоть бы не она!" А когда в милицию нашу обращаешься за помощью,а им всё по....Да и дома СУ не лучший вариант.Не загрязняйте помещение,людям там жить ещё прийдётся.Самое оптимальное ИМХО типо несчастный случай.И проститься смогут,и винить себя потом никто не будет

----------


## Shved

по сути - совершенно без разницы. 

где бы ни было - смерть - и есть смерть.

родственникам по сути опять же без разницы.

но лучше наверно все-таки чтоб они знали.  чтоб не дергались в неведении

----------


## Unity

«Идеальная» смерть, как по мне, – с самопогребением.  :Mad:  Находишь где-либо самовольную разработку глины или песка, забираешься в эту глубокую узкую «нору» (в идеале) с гранатой (либо самодельным взрывным устройством, – благо самопальное аммиачное взрывчатое вещество не столь уж и сложно в приготовлении), – и Конец! Взрыв убьёт, обвал скроет останки – и будет классическое «…пропавшая без вести», – родным меньший стресс в сравнении с обычны СУ + не придётся им тратиться на причудливый и лицемерный ритуал похорон. Вряд ли затем кто-либо станет копать точь-в-точь на месте обвала, – а если даже и станет – в итоге всё может оказаться похожим на тот же несчастный случай.  :Frown:

----------


## another lunatic

Считаю, что "пропал без вести" намного более гуманно для оставшихся в абсолютном большинстве случаев. Во-первых, никто не будет знать что ты именно самоубился. Это важный и положительный фактор я считаю. Во-вторых, у оставшихся есть надежда, что ты жив. Ну или по крайней мере есть неопределенность, и просто из обычного самоубийцы ты превращаешься в эдакого кота Шредингера, который ни жив, ни мертв.

По поводу конкретной реализации - я думал о лесополосе, идущей вдоль трассы в другой город либо о лесе в соседнем городе. Хоть гарантии совсем пропасть нет, но все равно легче всем.

----------


## Irina

Лучше пропасть. Дома могут быстро найти и откачать. А родственникам легче не будет в любом случае. :Big Grin:

----------


## greygreybrown

Ваш пост сподвиг меня на размышления)
Думаю что всё же в дали, но обязательно с предсмертной запиской в духе "не ищите меня я ушёл умирать".
В идеале - уйти в лес, вырыть там ямку и в ней умереть :Big Grin:

----------


## Sinara

Я бы хотела уехать в другой город, куда-нибудь подальше, снять на один или несколько дней квартиру а там уже письмо послать и/или записку оставить, да и паспорт с собой - почему бы нет, для простоты. Исключительно ради того, чтобы не было первого шока у близких, но так или иначе они должны знать правду. Хотя, сказать честно, чувства остающихся меня не особо волнуют. Единственное, неудобно перед хозяевами квартиры, но думаю, там совесть мучить уже не будет.

----------


## 6erikov

Моё мнение, что лучше не мучить неизвестностью и неопределённостью зазря долгие годы близких и родных, но и дома не следует совершать суицид. Если дома, то первое время будут тревожить "правоохранители". А потом эта комната, это место всегда у семьи будет ассоциироваться со смертью тебя. Поэтому мой выбор- вдали от дома, но неподалёку от населённых пунктов, так, чтобы быстро нашли, но и не настолько людно, чтобы помешали.

----------


## pixiedcake

много думала об этом. Не дома - это 100%, причины уже были перечислены не раз, живущим с семьей понятно итак. Вообще не хотелось бы никого "нагружать" лишними заботами. Кто-то писал, про съем квартиры, так это вообще как-то..даже как назвать-то не знаю. Лучше всего выйти в море открытое, и стоя у края судна все спокойно сделать.

----------


## 6erikov

> а зачем,что-бы нашли?какая разница???или ты считаешь,что тебя пожалеют типа бедный,несчастный.может да,может нет.фишка в том ,что ты этого не увидишь!!!


 Нашли для того, чтобы сообщили родственникам, что умер. Нашли, быстро сообщили, быстро похоронили, быстро забыли. Цель- наименьшее травмирование из всех возможных при условии невозможности отказа от СУ в принципе.

----------


## Лия

по мне так тоже лучше уж пропасть....
не хочу чтоб на меня мертвую смотрели.

----------


## Moldovan

Все дома не хотят.
И я отчасти согласен

----------


## June

Я мечтаю умереть вдали от дома, в далекой-далекой стране, желательно в море. Так, чтобы это выглядело как несчастный случай и чтобы хоронить было нечего.

----------


## ронни

Добраться до родины,и в ближайшем лесу,чтобы сразу и не нашли.

----------


## Psih

вдали от дома, просто исчезнуть...наверн лучший вариант...

----------


## sick boy

если без вести , это только зря обнадежит близких.

----------


## ded_123

Через Инет помощник выслать СМС с координатами места. Выслать с задержкой в несколько дней. Подохнуть лучше вдали от дома. Но не очень далеко от дороги. Паспорт с собой взять стоит. Упаковаться в спальник, чеб целее казаться.
Для близких такое безобразие будет шоком. Жаль.

----------


## andreyzz

я заметил что су имеют в среднем более низкий айкью. народ очень плохо соображает.
достаточно примитивные желания и шизоидные мысли.

исследования это подтверждают. выживают и радуются более сильные и умные особи несущий в себе лучший ген.

еще есть способ хороший.переехать в другой город и начать новую жизнь. иногда писать родственникам. если не передумаете то самоубицца путем посадки на электричку и 300 км от города. выходим на пустой станции и через кусты 500 метров в сторону леса.

с собой лопата и пистолет. думаю не найдут и будут думать что у тебя все хорошо.

конечно же кретины форума  сейчас будут задавать идиотские вопросы вроде "где взять пистолет" но об этом я писать не буду.  :Wink:

----------


## June

Диоген Синопский, Пифагор, Ганнибал, Марк Брут и Гай Кассий, Марк Антоний, Клеопатра, Сенека, Нерон, Ван Гог, Александр Радищев, Сергей Есенин, Владимир Маяковский, Лиля Брик, Марина Цветаева, Эрнест Хемингуэй, Джек Лондон, Толстой Алексей, Зигмунд Фрейд и многие другие известные самоубийцы имели IQ ниже твоего, о достопочтенный *andreyzz*. Спасибо, что снизошел до общения с нами, о великий.

----------


## andreyzz

не сравнивайте себя с великими людьми

----------


## Cynic

Я в роли родственника, у которого кто-то умирает предпочла бы, чтобы было точно известно, что человек умер. А вот в роли самоубийцы - исчезнуть хотелось бы. Меня воротит от того, как меня будут обсуждать и жалеть, и переживать что я может быть попала в ад и "да она всегда была странной, но чтобы настолько" и "как она могла с*ка неблагодарная принести нам такое горе"  :Frown:  Конечно, если настигнет меня глубокий депресс, это не будет ничуть волновать :Big Grin:

----------


## Error-Nature

В дали от дома,и там же есть множество способов ухода из жизни.

----------


## zero

В дали от дома, конечно. Если дома, то будет постояное напоминание об случившемся.

----------


## Звездопад

Есть и третий вариант - смерть не дома, а в сЪемной квартире.  :Wink:

----------


## длиный

Лучше вдали от дома

----------


## Morphan

С точки зрения друга. Я считаю лучше исчезнуть. Тогда есть надежда снова увидеть любимого человека. Можно мечтать по вечерам как вдруг встретишь его на улице. Или как он он позвонит и скажет, что с ним все хорошо. Это лучше...думать, что он живет где-то далеко и счастлив, чем знать, что он сделал. Видеть слезы его родителей, чувствовать его холодные руки, аккуратно уложенные на животе, видеть, как гроб опускают в землю, слышать плач друзей...Знать, что он вот тут, внизу в паре метров гниёт....и что никогда не вернется... лучше исчезнуть...

----------


## zmejka

Звездопад, ну, на съемной квартире это фактически то же, что и "дома" ведь труп будет идентифицирован...

----------


## Melancholy Green

> С точки зрения друга. Я считаю лучше исчезнуть. Тогда есть надежда снова увидеть любимого человека. Можно мечтать по вечерам как вдруг встретишь его на улице. Или как он он позвонит и скажет, что с ним все хорошо. Это лучше...думать, что он живет где-то далеко и счастлив, чем знать, что он сделал. Видеть слезы его родителей, чувствовать его холодные руки, аккуратно уложенные на животе, видеть, как гроб опускают в землю, слышать плач друзей...Знать, что он вот тут, внизу в паре метров гниёт....и что никогда не вернется... лучше исчезнуть...


 я поддерживаю Вас,Morphan. при условии,конечно,что _есть_ люди,которым не безразлично

----------


## Liquid_Sky

Только не дома. Последнее, что я хочу увидеть перед смертью - потолок своей комнаты. Пусть надо мной будет небо в звездах, пусть пролетит птица, пусть пойдет дождь. Только не эти жуткие обои, не этот древний абажур, видевший смерть бабушки. 
    Думаю, на съемной квартире тоже не самый плохой вариант. Далеко-далеко отсюда, одним солнечным утром.

----------


## zmejka

Недавно вплотную задумалась, где можно спрятаться, чтобы никогда не нашли. Подумала о Чернобыльской зоне...никто не найдет, а даже если кто то там лазит и случайно найдет, он же никуда сообщать не будет...вот кто как думает, туда вообще трудно попасть, там не охраняется как то? И куда именно лучше пойти?

----------


## Liquid_Sky

http://chornobyl.in.ua/stalker.html

----------


## zmejka

Liquid_Sky, спасибо за ссылку, почитала...сложно все это...поймают, еще и судить будут :Frown:

----------


## X-Men

уж лучше горькая правда...не хочется давать ложную надежду.

----------


## аутоагрессия

я уйду в лес,но я думаю найдут сразу же.Дома помирать грусно,а вдруг успеют ещё и спасти?

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Если умирать то лучше не дома точно. Во первых будешь напоминать родным о своей смерти и им надо будет менять жилье а во вторых могут спасти да. Надо умирать где нибудь где не смогут найти долго.


 как думаешь,надо оставлять записку?

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Как хочешь. Я бы не оставлял мне нечего сказать. Если умру то внезапно и без всяких соплей.


 есть паблик на твою проблему?

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Нет


 а собираешься написать?Напиши,мне будет интересно,или боишься,что увидет кто-то из знакомых?

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Не хочу я никому говорить тем более что и так знаю что народ скажет в ответ. Пусть останется моим делом.Знакомые не найдут этот форум да и искать не будут.


 ну возможно ты прав,но тут образовалась некая традиция.Так просто с человеком легче общаться,когда знаешь его проблемы

----------


## wiki

> ну возможно ты прав,но тут образовалась некая традиция.Так просто с человеком легче общаться,когда знаешь его проблемы


 Традиция?? И кто её образовал и когда??? Я вон тем ни каких не писала,хотя здесь с ноября,только 1 единственную проблему самую серьёзную на сегодняшний день описала в твоей теме и всё, а основные проблемы мои ни кто так до сих пор и не знает,и ни только я такая тут ещё есть такие.
Хотя желание сколько раз возникало написать,но вот  пока ни чего нет.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Традиция?? И кто её образовал и когда??? Я вон тем ни каких не писала,хотя здесь с ноября,только 1 единственную проблему самую серьёзную на сегодняшний день описала в твоей теме и всё, а основные проблемы мои ни кто так до сих пор и не знает,и ни только я такая тут ещё есть такие.
> Хотя желание сколько раз возникало написать,но вот  пока ни чего нет.


 А ты правила почитай)Там так написано)Где-то,вот завтра поищу,найду и скину) Но всё же написала главную проблему,так что не говори.Вот и желание есть у многих,я тоже не думала писать :Wink:

----------


## dukha

Не всё ли равно, что будет "после"? Главное, чтобы ничто и никто не помешал осуществить задуманное.
Лично мне без разницы, что будет со мной и с миром после моей смерти, что обо мне будут говорить и думать, хорошо или плохо будет моим родным. Всё это важно лишь при жизни, после - тебе не то, что бы всё равно, тебя просто нет.

----------


## вялый бзыы

если у вас еще остались силы влачить жалкое существование и гордость не позволяет обратиться за помощью, значит и уходить надо соблюдая все приличия, не докучать родным и близким, а сдохнуть там где и останков не обнаружат и узнать ничего не смогут

----------


## Акакий Акакиевич

Я думаю 1 раз в жизни стоит не врать. Лучше умереть хотя бы не во лжи, чем опять заставлять кого то думать что все окей.

----------


## Traumerei

сколько людей-столько и мнений. так что я попробую осветить как можно шире...
мне лично кажется,что человек "пропавший без вести" даёт надежду своим родственникам. и пусть это всего лишь иллюзия, но многим родителям (и друзьям) легче напрасно верить,что чадо найдётся, чем всю жизнь винить себя ("что мы не так сделали?") и бессмысленно искать ответ на вопрос "почему?"...
всё зависит от того,насколько тот или иной человек готов услышать правду.
не так давно вконтакте читала "гневное письмо" от некоего человека,адресованное самоубийце,прыгнувшему с балкона. "ты что не мог выбрать место получше ? по дворе ж дети гуляют..." конечно,цинизм через край, но может всё-таки стоило бы позаботиться об окружающих.
а с другой стороны, к примеру, повеситься в лесу,порезать вены на заброшенной стройке-всё равно рано или поздно найдут. и то,в каком состоянии могут найти-не вызывает приятных эстетических ощущений. разве что в тайгу ехать или на антарктиду...а так,людей столько уже развелось,что везде найдут.
впрочем,если выйти за грани вопроса-то действительно, мёртвому всё равно

----------


## dukha

В каком состоянии тебя найдут не должно волновать, пусть это волнует окружающих. Забавная вообще тема. Собственно, суть её в теме "Верите ли вы в загробную жизнь?".

----------


## Пропавший без вести

выбираю второй вариант. без комментариев)

----------


## СТАСЯ

Я думаю что лучше умиреть дома.Чтоб родители не надеялись зря,не тешили себя пустыми надеждами и не вздрагивали от каждого телефонного звонка.Как известно со временем любая боль притупляется,даже такая как смерть близкого человека.

----------


## June

> Как известно, со временем любая боль притупляется, даже такая, как смерть близкого человека.


 К сожалению это не так. Или не всегда так. Иногда боль остается с человеком до самой смерти и ее интенсивность не меняется со временем.

----------


## СветланаКр

Для  andreyzz .Если ты такой умный или пытаешься таким казаться , то какого *** ты делаешь на этом форуме ???

----------


## Lagrimas

В гостиничном номере. Чтобы сначала пропасть, а потом найтись. Два зайца убью.

----------


## Дмитрий_9

я выбираю съемную квартиру...уже выбрал

----------


## Lagrimas

> я выбираю съемную квартиру...уже выбрал


 Съемная квартира это тоже хорошо.

----------


## аутоагрессия

уйти в лес и там подохнуть,я выбираю уход с дома.

----------


## Просто Ирина

Для меня лучше определенность. Если бы кто-то близкий исчез, я бы о последней минуты жизни искала бы его, видела в каждом прохожем, надеялась, засыпала и просыпалась бы с надеждой найти. С надеждой, что все еще можно исправить... Не жизнь, а паранойя...

----------


## Nek

Лучше уйти в лес. В пригородной полосе найдут, так или иначе.

----------


## Snape

Все зависит от того, какое у тебя окружение - рациональное или эмоциональное. Лично моим друзьям и близким не нужна "подготовка", а от неведения они только будут мучиться. Поэтому - только сразу, и только дома.

----------


## freeze

из всех мечтаний о смерти , оказаться подснежником ни разу не приходило мне в голову...

----------


## Nek

А вот мне как раз приходило. И считаю это вариантом не из худших.

----------


## аутоагрессия

Несчасный случай

----------


## оригами

меньше всего хочется причинять людям неудобства, они же ни в чем не виноваты...тем более родственники. так что я за несчастный случай и обязательно вне дома. просто совесть и воспитание не позволит так нагадить людям. так что будь сейчас теплое время года, выбрала бы сгинуть в лесополосе или в водоеме. а зимой...наверное обожрусь чем-нибудь и тоже...пойду в лесополосу замерзать на морозе. чем не несчастный случай?

----------


## Nek

Солидарен. Я тоже об этом думал, т.к. зима для меня лучше и проще. Страх даже притупился к этому времени. А у меня ещё такой вопрос: проходит ли расследование по поводу найденного трупа? Кого-то опрашивают, что-то разыскивают? Расскажите кто знает.

----------


## оригами

жаль на этом форуме нельзя открыто обсуждать способы су....но могу сказать - вы ошибаетесь.

----------


## Солнышко

Вы столько сил тратите что-бы себя убить.Отдайте эти силы что-бы жить.Если вы любите своих родителей живите.Ваш суицыд их убьет.ИЗБЕРИ ЖИЗНЬ!

----------


## Troumn

> ИЗБЕРИ ЖИЗНЬ!


 Зачем вы вообще пришли на форум суицидентов и впариваете банальные шаблоны, которые не дают конструктивного результата? Вас тут, мягко говоря, не приветствуют с радостью.

----------


## Солнышко

С наступающим вас всех Новым Годом!Желаю вам все радости и любви в новом году.Пусть у вас все будет хорошо.Да хранит вас всех Господь!

----------


## Nek

Лично мне не нужна инсценировка. Важен лишь результат. Всё остальное мимо кассы.

----------


## Солнышко

А может в простоте и есть истина.

----------


## Nek

Солнышко, это вы сейчас к чему? Поясните.

----------


## Солнышко

Это был ответ Troumm на его слова ко мне.Просто ответ вышел ниже.
он написал мне.Зачем вы вообще пришли на форум суицидентов и впариваете банальные шаблоны, которые не дают конструктивного результата? Вас тут, мягко говоря, не приветствуют с радостью. 
Я ему ответила.




А может в простоте и есть истина.

----------


## оригами

а по моему вы ни фига не ответили..))

----------


## Nek

По-моему, тоже..

----------


## Troumn

> А может в простоте и есть истина.


 И всё? А как же "подумай о родителях" и о другой всякой шаблоновой херни?

----------


## Солнышко

Я написала выше о любви к родителям .Вы наверно не почли.

----------


## Солнышко

не прочли.

----------


## оригами

Солнышко, все мы прочли. просто у вас мысли скачут как солнечные зайчики..)
и все же вы не ответили...что вас сподвигло на волонтерство на этом форуме? похоже на секту Иеговы или что-то в этом роде...или свои личные причины? может вы думаете отговорить какого-нить несчастного от греха, тем самым улучшив свою карму...я прям теряюсь в догадках..просветите)

----------


## Troumn

> Я написала выше о любви к родителям


 Да, как же я мог пропустить. Но я имел ввиду, что вы будете мне втирать огромными сообщениями.



> похоже на секту Иеговы или что-то в этом роде


 Помойму вот пропаганды христианства на подобных форумах как минимум не целесобразно.

----------


## оригами

> Помойму вот пропаганды христианства на подобных форумах как минимум не целесобразно.


 почему это? а может христиане считают иначе...)

----------


## Troumn

> почему это?


 Потому что все они начинают втирать про то, что самоубийство это грех или "как отрегируют окружающие.", тогда как человеку, пришедшему на форум нужно понимание и поддержка, а не осуждение.



> а может христиане считают иначе...)


 Ну это не мои проблемы.)))

----------


## оригами

> тогда как человеку, пришедшему на форум нужно понимание и поддержка, а не осуждение.


 надеюсь Солнышко внимательно вас прочитает...)

----------


## Солнышко

Я Христианка Православная.В карму не верю.Не хочу что-бы люди себя убивали.Здесь можно попробовать все изменить.А уйдя туда боль ваша будет с вами и ничего уже не изменить.Просто прошу вас жить.Не злитесь на меня .Желаю вам всем быть счастливыми.

----------


## оригами

Солнышко, никто на вас не злится...) все прекрасно понимают, что побуждения у вас только хорошие. вы просто зря тратите время. тех кто реально настроен на смерть, подобными наивными речевками не переубедить. остальным просто смешно. И вам всего доброго в жизни!)

----------


## Melissa

> Вы столько сил тратите что-бы себя убить.Отдайте эти силы что-бы жить.Если вы любите своих родителей живите.Ваш суицыд их убьет.ИЗБЕРИ ЖИЗНЬ!


 Самоубийцы - страшные эгоисты. 
Форумом ошиблась. Сходи на победишь.ру , там любят подобный бред вливать. Сама сидела там на форуме, аж лояльные посетители, верующие, психологи , сами плюнули на все попытки направить меня на путь жизни и света и сострадания. Сказали иди отсюда )))))

----------


## Никто и Никогда

Однозначно, дома - не вариант. Зачем своим трупиком портить квартиру своим близким.
Да и поблизости от дома - неприятно будет им смотреть на дохлую мордашку родного человека.
Ну это если есть кто-то, на кого не наплевать. А если родных и любимых нет - то конечно без разницы тогда.
Хотя тоже, мало приятного в свои последние минуты видеть вокруг суетящихся людишек.
Лучше уж в тайгу, как можно дальше от обитаемых мест, и волкам с мишками покушать будет что.
А вот сообщать или нет своим родным - это уже другой вопрос. В любом случае, создать иллюзию счастливой
жизни не получится, для этого надо и созваниваться и всё такое прочее.

----------


## Troumn

> Однозначно, дома - не вариант.


 Та хоть дома, хоть не дома, эмоциональную травму родным ты всё равно предоставишь. Ну если



> родных и любимых нет


 то да, можно и дома повесился.

Я бы лично дома сдох. В лесу не камильфо для меня.

----------


## Troumn

Тогда уж в зимнее время.

----------


## Лазарус

тот кто реально захочет покинуть этот мир,едва ли задумается о том,где ему это сделать...

----------


## freeze

в подходящем месте человеку может быть легче расстаться с жизнью.

----------


## Troumn

> в подходящем месте человеку может быть легче расстаться с жизнью.


 Я жутко сомневаюсь, что у человека, находящегося на самом дне, есть подходящее место. Ему всё равно.

----------


## freeze

некоторые могут годами собираться , планировать , чтобы было без лишних мучений.

----------

